# help, are test results correct after using AMAQUEL+?!



## charliefish (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi, 
I have a 180ltre tank, with an ehime proffessional internal filter.I had several species of rainbow fish in there for years but recently they all unfortunatly died of some fungus that I tried hard to fight off.
Anyway after that tragedy I cleaned out much of the water and re filled it...i still had 3 mountain minows left.....after 2 or three weeks the water quality seemed good again (I now know I should have waited loinger!) I bought 2 elephant nose fish....(also I now know this was not so wise seeing as they are not very hardy) one immediatly died...but I think she was sick anyway from the shop as I noticed she was much thinnen and slower that the other one. I tested the tank and found the nitrite levels to be fairly high...I did a 25% water change and trerated the tank with AMAQUEL+ (which I have used very effectivly for some time now in cases of nitrite and ammonia emergencys) Since then the nitrite readings have shot up allong with ammonia...despite treating with AMAQUEL+ on a regular basis and adding cycle to the tank evry day. The nitrite levels have not gone down according to the test results (I am using a Laguna master test kit) Inspite of these apparently very dangerous levels of nitrite and ammonia the fish in the tank seem happy...not gasping or looking stressed...I have not fed them for a week for fear of increasing the levels furthur. I read on the internet that some test kits do not give an accurate reading of ammonia after using amaquel....IS THIS WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE? because in my experience the fish would not have survived several days of such high levels!!??? its driving me nuts not knowing what to do.
does anybody know the answer ???
I am hoping that my test kit is giving me a dud reading!!!???? otherwise I would take drastic measures to change the water.

I would be very gratefull if somebody could help.

from 
charliefish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

more than likely false readings... stop treating it with amaqel and do several water changes over a few days instead... see if your readings go down then...


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Amquel will throw off results for the majority of test kits. I don't know if Amquel+ will throw off trite or trate readings. The label on the bottle should tell you.


----------

